
Effect of Mobile App Size on Downloads - dwynings
https://segment.com/blog/mobile-app-size-effect-on-downloads/
======
infinityplus1
I frequently decide not to install any app if the app size is more than 3MB.
My phone has limited space and I install only the smallest and feature rich
apps in that much space.

